# Help Memorizing Corners



## wrbcube4 (Apr 1, 2009)

I am learning the begginers Pochmann method and I am having trouble memorizing corners. Any tips?
Please help.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 1, 2009)

Eric Limeback


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Brian Yu (Me!)


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=785&page=16

That's my old method. It's very fast, but now I use a similar system for edges, I use visual+numbers for corners. I might make an image list eventually.


----------

